# Weight Gain Blogs??



## braindeadhead (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone know any active weight gain blogs?


----------



## lifelongpassion (Mar 24, 2010)

Amy's back, and she sounds like she's gonna keep gaining 

http://thedvdbabe.bravejournal.com/


----------



## em1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Are there any for guys?


----------



## lifelongpassion (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's another female wg blog:
http://gettingthick.blogspot.com/


----------



## tankgirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck, but start digging.
Try googling something like (copy or type exactly)
"weight gain" +blog -"burn fat"
"gaining weight" + blog -"burn fat"
"gain shake" +blog +video -"burn fat"
((no I don't know WHY, but stick that -"burn fat" part in there, it knocks almost 2000 (or more) results off every time I add it))
bhm +"gain weight" +blog +"march 30, 2010"
ssbhm +... oh hell, you get the idea.

Remember what I said about digging; just get a good shovel, sommat to drink, and KNOW you're in it for the long haul before you get to the good stuff.


----------



## billedmeup (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a good one, but hasn't been aive for awhile.

http://growingcurves.blogspot.com/

Zonker has a good male weight gain blog, but I don't have the link available to me at the moment. Maybe someone else can post.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2010)

lifelongpassion said:


> Here's another female wg blog:
> http://gettingthick.blogspot.com/



Did you just start it?


----------



## lifelongpassion (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not my blog. Looking at the date on the first post, I'd say yes, it's recent.



Jes said:


> Did you just start it?


----------



## lifelongpassion (Apr 12, 2010)

http://bbwlatina.tumblr.com/

Her formspring site http://www.formspring.me/bbwlatina says that she's thinking of losing weight.

Her youtube is http://www.youtube.com/user/bbwlatinav


----------



## love_weight_gain_girls (Apr 15, 2010)

www.wgboobs.blogspot.com is one I've been looking at lately. Although not an accountable blog of one persons weight gain as such.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 16, 2010)

tankgirl said:


> Remember what I said about digging; just get a good shovel, sommat to drink, and KNOW you're in it for the long haul before you get to the good stuff.



sorry for being a bit off topic, but what's "sommat"?


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 17, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> sorry for being a bit off topic, but what's "sommat"?




It meaning is akin to, "something".


----------



## largebob280 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's another vlog on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CottonCandiBBW

This girl calls herself a BBW, but she's on the small size (especially for this venue). She has gained in impressive amount of weight in the last couple of years, as shown in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CottonCandiBBW#p/a/u/0/No5aopgYs3w


There's also this one on youtube, who is not a gainer, but is a confessed stuffer:

http://www.youtube.com/user/lovetostuff?blend=2&ob=4


----------

